# مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*







مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية"
عدد الشرايط :13

الشرايط مرتبة من الأقدم الي الأجدد
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






واحد فى حياتى - فيفيان السودانية





ان انسى
الهى الهى
عمرى مدقت
ظمان لينبوعك
بحبك يايسوع
وانا فى ظلمتى
واحد فى حياتى
لما اتصلبت بدالى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 39 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






لحظة ضعف - فيفيان السودانية





ازاى اسيبك
ارحمنى ياالله
الهى حبيبى
الله القوى
استيقظى يانفسى
خاطى وراجع
بحلم اروحلك
انت رب النجدة
مااحب مساكنك
لحظة ضعف
سيدى يسوع
ورجعت يايسوع اليك

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 39 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






كنت السامرية - فيفيان السودانية





مقدمة
امسك يدى وقدنى
ربى لست اعلم
انت لى اعظم اله
ان هاج البحر والامواج
مال الدنيا اظلمت
لاتشمتى بى ياعدوتى
كنت السامرية 
ياابرع جمالا ياحبيبى
من ذا الذى يفصلنى
يامن بحضورة
موسيقى


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 11 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






ترتيب الهى - فيفيان السودانية





مقدمة
بشوفك بقلبى ياعدرا
بشكرك تملى
لما اكون تعبان
شمالك تحت راسى
ترتيب الهى
لية مش قادر
لية الحزن
ياقلبى ياللى بتهرب
من غير حدود

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 45 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






زى النسر - فيفيان السودانية





سبانى بحبة
زى النسر
ناديتك ياعدرا
مستنينى اقولك اه
ياغربة الايام
ياابائى رهبان البرية
ورا سورك العالى
يعلو نشيدى
موسيقى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 8 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






صبر ايوب - فيفيان السودانية





مقدمة
انت الامان
اخذتنى الدنيا والقتنى
محتاجة اليك
صبر ايوب
ايوة طعنت يسوع بايدى
نفسى ياربى لمين تتركها
مين هايقدس فكرى
ياما بكيت وياما قاسيت
ياسيدى الغالى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 34 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






شهوة قلبى - فيفيان السودانية





انا قلبى محتاج رحمتك
بين السكون بين الكلام
حقك انهار
شهوة قلبى
قاللى الشيطان خطاياك
كلى ليك
لما المشاكل والمتاعب
من ظلمكم لى
وبرغم جراحك يافادى

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 33 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






عايش بيك - فيفيان السودانية





انا جيت سلمتك
ايوة الجرح
جريح
حاسس بضعفى
عايش بيك
عندك شعبى
فردت ايدك
لا مش هبكى
يامحبا
ياللى بتجرح

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 45 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






أمير المعجزات - فيفيان السودانية





انا جيت
تمجيد
جنب رفات جسدك
سكة عذاب
شفيع مغيث
فارس قوى
لقيت قدام صورتك
مارجرجس ياشفيعنا
مارجرجس يا مارجرجس
ياامير المعجزات
ياللى ايمانك

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 56 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






حبك كفاية - فيفيان السودانية





بيك ومعاك
حاسس بحبك
حبك غيرنى
خيرك عليا
عايش والوعد
قدرة ربنا
كبير القلب
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
نور ونار

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 41 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






مدرسة التوبة - فيفيان السودانية





حب العالم
ربى
رسى سفنتى
سد منيع
غريبا عشت فى الدنيا
فرحك مالينى
كان مكانى
لايخزى
مدرسة التوبة
مين زيك

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 46 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر
​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






ام حنونة - فيفيان السودانية





انا افتح فايا بالتسبيح
توبك فضفاض
طوباكى يامريم
لو مليش ام حنونة
ياطهرة يانقية 
يامريم البكر

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 33 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*






صناعة الهية - فيفيان السودانية





مقدمة
ارحمنا
ايوة ياسيد
بالقاك
جايلك
حلمنا
روحى بى دانة
صناعة الهية
طول الوقت
م.الاول
هل يعقل

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 40 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر










انتظرو مكتبة فريق الحياة الافضل 29 شريط 
نسخ اصلية دائما الابداع على جزيرة الحصريات





















استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة 
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة





















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

*مييييييييرسى يا بولا للمجموعة الجميلة دى 
فيفيان صوتها تحففففففففففة بجد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## ROWIS (26 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

*مكتبة حلوة فعلاً ولمرنمة فوق الرائعة
ناقص فقط شريط ايوة حنين وتبقي المكتبة كاملة يا جميل
وياريتك كنت عملتها في المشاركة الاولي علشان كله يبقي في حته واحدة
بخصوص مكتبة الحياة أفضل بلاش تتعب نفسك لانهم بعتوا قبل كده لادارة المنتدي وطلبوا حذف جميع الروابط الخاصه بشرايطهم من هنا 
وبالتالي هاتتعب وتحط الموضوع وفي الاخر الموضوع هايتم غلقة وحذف الروابط
حبيت بس اقولك علشان تعبك ميروحش علي الفاضي
بس تقدر تحط الموضوع في مكان تاني (انت عارف قصدي طبعاً)
علي الاقل الواحد يلحق يحملهم لان اللي عندي كتير ومش مرتبين
سلام المسيح معاك
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 مايو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*




ROWIS قال:


> *مكتبة حلوة فعلاً ولمرنمة فوق الرائعة
> ناقص فقط شريط ايوة حنين وتبقي المكتبة كاملة يا جميل
> وياريتك كنت عملتها في المشاركة الاولي علشان كله يبقي في حته واحدة
> بخصوص مكتبة الحياة أفضل بلاش تتعب نفسك لانهم بعتوا قبل كده لادارة المنتدي وطلبوا حذف جميع الروابط الخاصه بشرايطهم من هنا
> ...



*اشكرك جدا لتعبك فى ردك الجميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وانشاء الله هعمل مكتبة لكل مرنم ومرنمة 
عشان يبقى لكل مرنم عندك شرايطة 

صلى من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنمة الرائعة"فيفيان السودانية" 13 شريط ( جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية ) - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------

